# supprimer pop up "safari ne peut afficher la page"



## acidrongeur (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
ceci n'est pas un probleme de connexion:
quelqu'un saurait il comment supprimer le pop up "safari ne peut afficher la page" et le remplacer par une page d'erreur comme dans IE ?
je trouve ca assez penible d'avoir a clicker dessus...
merci
Franck


----------



## averell (3 Août 2005)

acidrongeur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> ceci n'est pas un probleme de connexion:
> quelqu'un saurait il comment supprimer le pop up "safari ne peut afficher la page" et le remplacer par une page d'erreur comme dans IE ?
> je trouve ca assez penible d'avoir a clicker dessus...
> ...



Je n'ai peut-être rien pigé, mais la page d'erreur 404 de IE, tu la lis ???
   

Et tu fais comment pour en sortir sans cliquer ???


----------



## acidrongeur (3 Août 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai peut-être rien pigé, mais la page d'erreur 404 de IE, tu la lis ???
> 
> 
> Et tu fais comment pour en sortir sans cliquer ???



euh par exemple si tu vas sur le site:
http://plop2344.com/
ca t'ouvre une pop up "safari ne peut pas..." 
est ce qu'il y a moyen de configurer safari pour qu'a la place il me mette une page d'erreur.
enfin ne pas etre oblige de clicker sur le pop up quoi.


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2005)

acidrongeur a dit:
			
		

> euh par exemple si tu vas sur le site:
> http://plop2344.com/
> ca t'ouvre une pop up "safari ne peut pas..."
> est ce qu'il y a moyen de configurer safari pour qu'a la place il me mette une page d'erreur.
> enfin ne pas etre oblige de clicker sur le pop up quoi.




Lorsque tu cliques sur le lien que tu donnes, cela ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre et non un pop-up, le message que tu obtiens correspond à un serveur introuvable ou inaccessible momentanément.
Une erreur 404 correspond à un fichier manquant.

Maintenant, ta question concerne plutôt la navigation.
Tu peux, si ce n'est déjà fait, activer la navigation par onglets et ouvrir les liens dans des onglets plutôt que dans des fenêtres, si tu préfères (les raccourcis sont indiqués).
Ensuite, c'est logique de fermer une page ou un onglet vide, c'est ça qui te gène ?




PS : Bienvenue sur MacG.


----------



## acidrongeur (3 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu cliques sur le lien que tu donnes, cela ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre et non un pop-up, le message que tu obtiens correspond à un serveur introuvable ou inaccessible momentanément.
> Une erreur 404 correspond à un fichier manquant.
> 
> Maintenant, ta question concerne plutôt la navigation.
> ...



merci,

ben moi quand je clique ca m'ouvre un safari avec un fond blanc et un message en pop up (enfin ca peut etre considere comme une fenetre qui ne peut pas bouger..) qui est au niveau de la barre d'adresse. 
je sais que c'est un super detais, mais c'est un des rares trucs qui m'agasse avec safari. (ceci est peut etre du a l'utilisation particuliere que j'en fais sur un site qui refresh toutes les secondes et deconne souvent)
donc ma question c'est: est il possible d'avoir un truc moins chiant que cette espece de fenetre sur laquelle il faut cliquer sur OK.


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2005)

acidrongeur a dit:
			
		

> merci,
> 
> ben moi quand je clique ca m'ouvre un safari avec un fond blanc et un message en pop up (enfin ca peut etre considere comme une fenetre qui ne peut pas bouger..) qui est au niveau de la barre d'adresse.
> je sais que c'est un super detais, mais c'est un des rares trucs qui m'agasse avec safari. (ceci est peut etre du a l'utilisation particuliere que j'en fais sur un site qui refresh toutes les secondes et deconne souvent)
> donc ma question c'est: est il possible d'avoir un truc moins chiant que cette espece de fenetre sur laquelle il faut cliquer sur OK.




As-tu coché "Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes" (pomme+k)?


----------



## acidrongeur (3 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> As-tu coché "Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes" (pomme+k)?



jviens de tester mais ca change rien car
c'est pas vraiment une fenetre surgissante:
c'est la fenetre d'erreur safari.


----------



## r0rk4l (3 Août 2005)

Je pense que ce qu'il veut dire c'est que lorsqu'il a une page hors délai, ou un lien inexistant, il a une fenetre qui lui indique "le logiciel ne peut ouvrir la page www.dfjsjfshjfk.com" et qu'il doit cliquer sur ok, puis fermer cette fenetre, et qu'il aimerait pouvoir supprimer cette petite fenêtre à cliquer et avoir juste une page blanche, ou du type "erreur 404" de IE, sans avoir à cliquer sur "ok".

Ce n'est peut être pas très clair , cela dit je ne connais aps ta solution, mais corrige moi si je me trompe pour la "réexplication du problème"...


----------



## acidrongeur (3 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce qu'il veut dire c'est que lorsqu'il a une page hors délai, ou un lien inexistant, il a une fenetre qui lui indique "le logiciel ne peut ouvrir la page www.dfjsjfshjfk.com" et qu'il doit cliquer sur ok, puis fermer cette fenetre, et qu'il aimerait pouvoir supprimer cette petite fenêtre à cliquer et avoir juste une page blanche, ou du type "erreur 404" de IE, sans avoir à cliquer sur "ok".
> 
> Ce n'est peut être pas très clair , cela dit je ne connais aps ta solution, mais corrige moi si je me trompe pour la "réexplication du problème"...



whai c'est ca..
j'aurais du faire un capture ecran de la fenetre ca aurait ete plus vite


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2005)

Cette fenêtre n'apparaît pas/plus avec Safari 2.0(Tiger), mais avec Safari 1.3 (Panther).
Comme je regardais avec Safari 2.0, je ne voyais pas de quoi tu parlais. 


Si Safari 2.0 est utilisable sur Panther, télécharge-le.


----------



## acidrongeur (3 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Cette fenêtre n'apparaît pas/plus avec Safari 2.0(Tiger), mais avec Safari 1.3 (Panther).
> Comme je regardais avec Safari 2.0, je ne voyais pas de quoi tu parlais.
> 
> 
> Si Safari 2.0 est utilisable sur Panther, télécharge-le.




arf je crois pas qu'on puisse... trop injuste


----------



## averell (3 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Cette fenêtre n'apparaît pas/plus avec Safari 2.0(Tiger), mais avec Safari 1.3 (Panther).
> Comme je regardais avec Safari 2.0, je ne voyais pas de quoi tu parlais.



Idem pour moi.
A la lecture de ton explication et de celle de r0rkl, je comprends ce que notre ami voulait dire...
D'où l'intérêt de toujours citer la version des logiciels concernés...
Ca évite aux autres  de dire des conneries...
:rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2005)

acidrongeur a dit:
			
		

> arf je crois pas qu'on puisse... trop injuste



Si tu fais la mise à jour en 10.3.9, tu as Safari en version 1.3.


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais la mise à jour en 10.3.9, tu as Safari en version 1.3.




Ce qui ne change rien puisque c'est avec la 2.0 que disparaît l'avertissement en javascript.


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne change rien puisque c'est avec la 2.0 que disparaît l'avertissement en javascript.



Désolé. :rose:


----------



## acidrongeur (6 Août 2005)

bon bah tant pis ca fera un truc de plus qui me travaillera pour passer en tiger    

merci pour vos reponses


----------

